# Attacked by passenger today - Many lessons learned



## DeadSquirrel (12 mo ago)

Deleted


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

DeadSquirrel said:


> Well this one is full of lessons learned. Picked the weirdo up from a rehab center (did not know it was a rehab center or I would have declined). Driving him home with his grocery bag full of junk. He started talking a while into the trip - asked me if I was married and I said yes - happily. Mind you I'm almost 60 and the freak is in his 20's. Closer to his home he asked me if I liked flip flop sandles, I asked him why. He then asked me to pull over and show him my feet he said he had a fetish. - He offered to pay also. At this point I was done. I was on a very busy road and started looking for a place to pull over. Mind you during this time he switched seats to the one directly behind me. Weird part was he took the seat belt from the passengers side and hooked it up like someone was sitting there. I still don't understand that. When I realized this has gone from bad to worse I pulled over onto a curb where the bus stops -this took a few minutes to find a safe place (for me not him). When I started to realize earlier I could possibly be in danger I started digging through everything I had in the car quickly for some form of protection - lesson #1. I had nothing. Mentos and a water bottle but I am no Macgyver. Hairspray at this point would have been a God-send.
> I pulled over and he moved to the middle back seat with his junk out while he was taking care of himself. I started screaming at him to get the f out. I pulled out my best crazy Karen nutcase attack. He tried coming between the seats at me. He swung once I blocked and I started swinging. He got out of the passengers side and took off running. Cops eventually came.....
> Now here comes the biggest lessons learned - first I used the uber app to call 911. It stays at the bottom of your screen while you are on the phone with them. Second you can't stop incoming trips.....you can only decline or just ignore not stop them completely during the call. Best part of this is they count against you for upfront info and Uber doesn't care- so all my upfronts are now gone - lesson #2. Second call to support - heavy accent and rooster crowing in the background "well we can't really do anything about that". Next call...on hold for over 38 minutes only to be hung up on. Next call, transferred 2 times but oddly enough their curiosity killed them and just needed to know what happened before going to the next one. I guess that is Ubers version of stopping to see the train wreck.
> Now to get this ****'s info like his name...nothing from Uber because they just simply don't know. Gotta love that from a safety aspect. This was booked through an insurance company or gov't office. They refuse to give up his name because of a potential HIPPA violation (nice to know your life means nothing but a losers name is protected) - lesson #3. Officer called this evening telling me he can't get through any of the above to find anything on this guys name...see below for update.
> ...


1. Sorry this happened to you. Glad you are around to tell it.

2. Apples and Cinnamon Instant Oatmeal. Mix with half the water required. Spread liberally and take pics. The chunks make for nasty chunks in pics. Rohit doesn't pay for smells, he pays for pics. The nastier the more $$$$ you get.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ok not giving up the name to the cops is crap. I do these sorts of rides with the cab company all the time (had 2 Sunday night) and they always give first and last name on ours.

I’d take that to the news to be honest. That the whoever is not cooperating with the police and giving up a name after a serious incident.

next if you have a dash camera post it to the interweb and start a go fund me.Try to raise some cash off your terrible incident.

This incident sounds as bad as Miami doctor bad and I’m pretty sure that driver got paid vacation to NYC to go on the talk show circuit.

might even be able to sob story your way into enough cash to go back to school.

like to cook? Go to cooking school.

Use this as an opportunity to get something better for your life.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DeadSquirrel said:


> Well this one is full of lessons learned. Picked the weirdo up from a rehab center (did not know it was a rehab center or I would have declined). Driving him home with his grocery bag full of junk. He started talking a while into the trip - asked me if I was married and I said yes - happily. Mind you I'm almost 60 and the freak is in his 20's. Closer to his home he asked me if I liked flip flop sandles, I asked him why. He then asked me to pull over and show him my feet he said he had a fetish. - He offered to pay also. At this point I was done. I was on a very busy road and started looking for a place to pull over. Mind you during this time he switched seats to the one directly behind me. Weird part was he took the seat belt from the passengers side and hooked it up like someone was sitting there. I still don't understand that. When I realized this has gone from bad to worse I pulled over onto a curb where the bus stops -this took a few minutes to find a safe place (for me not him). When I started to realize earlier I could possibly be in danger I started digging through everything I had in the car quickly for some form of protection - lesson #1. I had nothing. Mentos and a water bottle but I am no Macgyver. Hairspray at this point would have been a God-send.
> I pulled over and he moved to the middle back seat with his junk out while he was taking care of himself. I started screaming at him to get the f out. I pulled out my best crazy Karen nutcase attack. He tried coming between the seats at me. He swung once I blocked and I started swinging. He got out of the passengers side and took off running. Cops eventually came.....
> Now here comes the biggest lessons learned - first I used the uber app to call 911. It stays at the bottom of your screen while you are on the phone with them. Second you can't stop incoming trips.....you can only decline or just ignore not stop them completely during the call. Best part of this is they count against you for upfront info and Uber doesn't care- so all my upfronts are now gone - lesson #2. Second call to support - heavy accent and rooster crowing in the background "well we can't really do anything about that". Next call...on hold for over 38 minutes only to be hung up on. Next call, transferred 2 times but oddly enough their curiosity killed them and just needed to know what happened before going to the next one. I guess that is Ubers version of stopping to see the train wreck.
> Now to get this ****'s info like his name...nothing from Uber because they just simply don't know. Gotta love that from a safety aspect. This was booked through an insurance company or gov't office. They refuse to give up his name because of a potential HIPPA violation (nice to know your life means nothing but a losers name is protected) - lesson #3. Officer called this evening telling me he can't get through any of the above to find anything on this guys name...see below for update.
> ...


Dude you are overthinking this
Penises are not generally 
considered to that dangerous
Your life probably was not in danger
Carry if you wish but know
you will be fired if someone reports you
Thanks for the story !!!!


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

I would call a lawyer and see what your options are for going after the agency that put this idiot in your car.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm sorry this happened to you. But the lesson is always de-escalate. You're at a massive disadvantage when you're driving a stranger sitting behind you. When you start screaming and cursing, they panic and bad things happen. You have to bide your time until you're home free. Those who have done this a long time like me will probably attest to this. Anyway, glad you made it through.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DeadSquirrel said:


> Taser - today I wished I had one, actually I wished I had a cattle prod and used it on his wee willie winkie.


Tasers shoot a projectile, you’re not allowed to use one. As for cattle prods, those are low voltage. What you’re thinking of is a “stun gun,” and they do make them in a baton-style defensive weapon. Learn to properly use one though; certain parts of the body are more vulnerable to the effects of a stun gun when attempting to disable your assailant, and the “wee willie winkie” is not one of them. What would be doubly effective though is first disabling your assailant via a properly applied stun gun, and THEN kicking him hard in the wee willie winkie.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm beginning to think corporations like Uber and Lyft really think of drivers like cannon fodder. I was deactivated on one of them for properly telling an unruly passenger who wouldn't stop yelling at me and wouldn't mask up that the ride was over and they had to get out before it began. The rider then proceeded to vandalize my car and steal something on the way out. Result? I've been deactivated for a week now, and no responses from a human being to my numerous emails asking for an answer.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

1) Don't drive for Uber,
2) Don't drive for Lyft.
3) You are lucky the cops came at all, you must live in a city that hasn't neutered their police department - yet.
4) Once the cops get there, all they will do is zip up the loser in a rubber bag, and arrest the survivor - who will be released from jail within 24 hours.
5) Nobody, but nobody GAF about you, except you.
6) If you ignore the above and do 1) and 2) anyway for pennies, you get what you deserve.

You can't say you haven't been warned now.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Sucks that this happened to you. It's a good opportunity to look for a safer way to make money though. Glad it didn't end worse.


----------



## DeadSquirrel (12 mo ago)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Ok not giving up the name to the cops is crap. I do these sorts of rides with the cab company all the time (had 2 Sunday night) and they always give first and last name on ours.
> 
> I’d take that to the news to be honest. That the whoever is not cooperating with the police and giving up a name after a serious incident.
> 
> ...


I'm too old to start over. I do this to pad my retirement and my kitchen remodel...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Horrific experience. I am glad the OP is okay.

Embracing the "it is better to laugh than to cry" philosophy I present some music from South Park:


----------



## DeadSquirrel (12 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Horrific experience. I am glad the OP is okay.
> 
> Embracing the "it is better to laugh than to cry" philosophy I present some music from South Park:


I can't stop laughing!!!! I don't know where you found this but it's a perfect fit


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

It’s best for the community if you show your feet upon request.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

I am very sorry to hear this happened to you. It makes me quite angry. This scum bag should be disappeared. Clearly no one would miss him. If I were your son, I'd be considering calling in a favor from some well-dressed Italian gentlemen I might happen to know.

I am not female, I'm a pretty big guy in fact, but even I don't want to drive passengers because of the increasing wacko/sicko element. That's why I drive food. Food is never going to assault me or falsely claim I assaulted it. Period. If you are going to continue to drive pax, then get an inside/outside dashcam and get some kind of weapon. I'd imagine pepper spray on his junk might have calmed him down.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DeadSquirrel said:


> I'm too old to start over. I do this to pad my retirement and my kitchen remodel...


Well, you're too old to die stupid.
But .... you be you old timer.

Your heirs will be able to sell your house for more because of the kitchen remodel.
Think they'll love you more for it?

.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

DeadSquirrel said:


> Well this one is full of lessons learned. Picked the weirdo up from a rehab center (did not know it was a rehab center or I would have declined). Driving him home with his grocery bag full of junk. He started talking a while into the trip - asked me if I was married and I said yes - happily. Mind you I'm almost 60 and the freak is in his 20's. Closer to his home he asked me if I liked flip flop sandles, I asked him why. He then asked me to pull over and show him my feet he said he had a fetish. - He offered to pay also. At this point I was done. I was on a very busy road and started looking for a place to pull over. Mind you during this time he switched seats to the one directly behind me. Weird part was he took the seat belt from the passengers side and hooked it up like someone was sitting there. I still don't understand that. When I realized this has gone from bad to worse I pulled over onto a curb where the bus stops -this took a few minutes to find a safe place (for me not him). When I started to realize earlier I could possibly be in danger I started digging through everything I had in the car quickly for some form of protection - lesson #1. I had nothing. Mentos and a water bottle but I am no Macgyver. Hairspray at this point would have been a God-send.
> I pulled over and he moved to the middle back seat with his junk out while he was taking care of himself. I started screaming at him to get the f out. I pulled out my best crazy Karen nutcase attack. He tried coming between the seats at me. He swung once I blocked and I started swinging. He got out of the passengers side and took off running. Cops eventually came.....
> Now here comes the biggest lessons learned - first I used the uber app to call 911. It stays at the bottom of your screen while you are on the phone with them. Second you can't stop incoming trips.....you can only decline or just ignore not stop them completely during the call. Best part of this is they count against you for upfront info and Uber doesn't care- so all my upfronts are now gone - lesson #2. Second call to support - heavy accent and rooster crowing in the background "well we can't really do anything about that". Next call...on hold for over 38 minutes only to be hung up on. Next call, transferred 2 times but oddly enough their curiosity killed them and just needed to know what happened before going to the next one. I guess that is Ubers version of stopping to see the train wreck.
> Now to get this ****'s info like his name...nothing from Uber because they just simply don't know. Gotta love that from a safety aspect. This was booked through an insurance company or gov't office. They refuse to give up his name because of a potential HIPPA violation (nice to know your life means nothing but a losers name is protected) - lesson #3. Officer called this evening telling me he can't get through any of the above to find anything on this guys name...see below for update.
> ...


I think a driver should have something like this: I've heard of drivers using canned hair spray too.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I think a driver should have something like this: I've heard of drivers using canned hair spray too.
> 
> View attachment 652466


No, they are so AFRAID of being deactivated. LoL. that they'd rather just risk their life, or carry a can ... of ... hairspray. Hairspray!
What ever happened to Americans?
When did we become such pu**ies? (that's not puppies, folks)

We surrender our testicles to pad our retirement.
We risk our very lives, and the well being of people who depend on us -- for full value of our lives .. which is near zero. 
And live in fear of the master being so displeased as to cut us off from the pennies he casts before us.
There is no pride here. No sense of self-worth. Slaves. Beaten down, sprits broken. It makes me sad and angry at the same time.

I am sorry for ya'll.
I am ashamed for you.

I am a dinosaur. I will die on my feet -- not my knees.
99% of you here make me nauseous.


.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> No, they are so AFRAID of being deactivated. LoL. that they'd rather just risk their life, or carry a can ... of ... hairspray. Hairspray!
> What ever happened to Americans?
> When did we become such pu**ies? (that's not puppies, folks)
> 
> ...


I carry a .380. But not everyone is armed or ever will be armed. But everyone has access to a can of hairspray and/or objects such as screw drivers.


----------



## DeadSquirrel (12 mo ago)

TobyD said:


> It’s best for the community if you show your feet upon request.


Just for you dear.


----------



## DeadSquirrel (12 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Well, you're too old to die stupid.
> But .... you be you old timer.
> 
> Your heirs will be able to sell your house for more because of the kitchen remodel.
> ...


I will be me and I'm sorry this site allows your ignorant responses to people but hey apparently you feel the need. I think I actually feel sad for you - not sure yet.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DeadSquirrel said:


> I will be me and I'm sorry this site allows your ignorant responses to people but hey apparently you feel the need. I think I actually feel sad for you - not sure yet.


"This site" is badly in need of my wisdom and dogmatic pontification.
I am actually paid more than the mods that attempt to modify me.
It is my duty to both entertain and erudite.



.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

What This site really needs is a few more drivers to show up brand new to the site, and then scold everyone on the site for the way we are, then disappear a week later never to be seen again.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

TobyD said:


> What This site really needs is a few more drivers to show up brand new to the site, and then scold everyone on the site for the way we are, then disappear a week later never to be seen again.


I agree with Mr. TobyD.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I agree with Mr. TobyD.


Dick. You beat me to it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

New2This said:


> Dick. You beat me to it.


Is THAT what the D stands for?
Sheesh.
I shudda known.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

DeadSquirrel said:


> Just for you dear.


 Yeah you screwed up.. you had a great Tip coming ..all you had to do was get your toes naked


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

dauction said:


> Yeah you screwed up.. you had a great Tip coming ..all you had to do was get your toes naked


Something was coming but
I'm betting it wasnt a tip...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Something was coming but
> I'm betting it wasnt a tip...


Disagree... the tip is the part that the come comes from...


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

OMg, @DeadSquirrel got the rooster guy first try--in for the win!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Me: "Only THIS far, ok? Just the tip. You won't know it's there. Ok?"
Her: "It's not your birthday sparky, roll over."


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

DeadSquirrel said:


> Second call to support - heavy accent and rooster crowing in the background "well we can't really do anything about that". Next call...on hold for over 38 minutes only to be hung up on.



This is truly a *NEW *level of professionalism, having background noise in the background, including Rooster Crowing, Dogs Barking and Cats Meowing. This proves that you are actually talking to a live person and not Artificial Intelligence like Siri or Alexa. I won't be surprised when we also get to hear Rohit's conversations of his children and/or spouse later on.

   .


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> I won't be surprised when we also get to hear Rohit's conversations of his children and/or spouse later on.
> 
> .


I'm waiting to hear Rohit's wife scream *"Take it out before you read the script!!"*


----------



## SassyDriver (9 mo ago)

Sorry you endured that incident, then have to put up with inane replies here. Keyboard Uber drivers are the worst! Being of your age group, I understand the barricades to finding "other" employment, besides employers ignoring us, who wants to go back to a punch clock job? There are good things to doing rideshare. Getting attacked by a crazy person is just as easy at a punch clock job as doing rideshare. 
There are several things you can do to increase your personal safety as a driver.
1) Get a camera for the cabin occupants! preferrably one that streams an upload, give the camera access codes to a trusted member - just in case.
2) Put a physical barrier between you and the passenger. This can be as simple as a plastic "sneeze screen" or as impenetrable as bullet proof lexan, with a simple dog grate being a decent compromise.
3) Adjust your seat to it's highest and most forward position. This makes it physically difficult for a back seat person to reach you or come over the top of the seat at you.
4) Install those clothes rack bars from hand grab to hand grab over the front seats. these create another physical barrier to someone attempting to come over the top of the seats. You can put a set in the back seat area also and they will also impede someone trying to stand up partially to get leverage on you. Zip tie them to the grab handles so they cannot be knocked loose. Tell people, if they ask, getting in that you installed them as hand holds for getting into the car.
5) keep a ball point pen clipped to your shirt pocket or collar. do this EVERY RIDE. make it a habit to clip the pen as soon as you get in the car and buckle up! A ball point pen can be a great deterrent when jabbed into their face or eyeball!
6) Get a pair of Stanley separating shears (STANLEY STHT74944 Stainless Steel Scissors), keep these in your door pocket. Practice reaching for them silently and separating them one handed. in a life or death moment they can be used, one in each hand, to dissuade a personal attack. the handles offer good grip and the blades are exceedingly sharp. Pointy end goes into the assailant; anywhere, preferrably the eyes or face or neck.
7) Never drive in open toed shoes, always wear footwear that you can move fast and safely with.
8) A can of wasp spray works better than pepper spray, because you can spray it from farther away and it WILL temporarily blind an assailant as well as make it difficult for them to breathe! You can use this from outside of your car.
9) Never keep your house keys on same keyring as your car keys! Chances are if you have to bail out of the car to stay safe from an attacker, they could drive off with your car and now have your house keys too!
10) do not store your home address in your car GPS!
11) Keep your purse small and on a cross body strap and keep it over your left hip while driving. This tucks it between the door and you and immediately exits the car with you.
12) keep a SUPER BRIGHT flashlight in the center console, a night attacker can be temporarily blinded by such a high beam! Their instinctive reaction will be to cover their eyes with their hand(s) too which offers you a chance to depart!
13) Use the follow my ride feature with a trusted person.
Good luck. do what you need to do to stay safe!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SassyDriver said:


> Sorry you endured that incident, then have to put up with inane replies here. Keyboard Uber drivers are the worst! Being of your age group, I understand the barricades to finding "other" employment, besides employers ignoring us, who wants to go back to a punch clock job? There are good things to doing rideshare. Getting attacked by a crazy person is just as easy at a punch clock job as doing rideshare.
> There are several things you can do to increase your personal safety as a driver.
> 1) Get a camera for the cabin occupants! preferrably one that streams an upload, give the camera access codes to a trusted member - just in case.
> 2) Put a physical barrier between you and the passenger. This can be as simple as a plastic "sneeze screen" or as impenetrable as bullet proof lexan, with a simple dog grate being a decent compromise.
> ...


Not much I disagree with.

If they have your car they have your address. You’re legally required to carry 2 documents that both have your address in the car. Namely your registration and insurance documents.

I’d mention something about garage door openers but I’m probobly one of the extreme minority of Uber drivers that has a garage.


Also I recommend a gun if it’s legal to own one and conceal carry.

I need to point out that I currently cary in my Fanny pack holster.


Yes I carry in a Fanny pack.


It’s also where I keep my cash and pens. It’s the only holster that I’ve found I can draw from seating that a customer can’t see it or snatch it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I’m probobly one of the extreme minority of Uber drivers that has a garage.


or a home to attach it to ...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

SassyDriver said:


> A can of wasp spray works better than pepper spray, because you can spray it from farther away and it WILL temporarily blind an assailant as well as make it difficult for them to breathe!


Only problem is that if it's used badly, it might kill you.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I just bought a razor knife and thought
I'll just put this right under the radio and leave it open
I can get at it instantly and it should work pretty good to get someone off of me in case there is an altercation...


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

All this over asking to see someone's feet...


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

DeadSquirrel said:


> Well this one is full of lessons learned. Picked the weirdo up from a rehab center (did not know it was a rehab center or I would have declined). Driving him home with his grocery bag full of junk. He started talking a while into the trip - asked me if I was married and I said yes - happily. Mind you I'm almost 60 and the freak is in his 20's. Closer to his home he asked me if I liked flip flop sandles, I asked him why. He then asked me to pull over and show him my feet he said he had a fetish. - He offered to pay also. At this point I was done. I was on a very busy road and started looking for a place to pull over. Mind you during this time he switched seats to the one directly behind me. Weird part was he took the seat belt from the passengers side and hooked it up like someone was sitting there. I still don't understand that. When I realized this has gone from bad to worse I pulled over onto a curb where the bus stops -this took a few minutes to find a safe place (for me not him). When I started to realize earlier I could possibly be in danger I started digging through everything I had in the car quickly for some form of protection - lesson #1. I had nothing. Mentos and a water bottle but I am no Macgyver. Hairspray at this point would have been a God-send.
> I pulled over and he moved to the middle back seat with his junk out while he was taking care of himself. I started screaming at him to get the f out. I pulled out my best crazy Karen nutcase attack. He tried coming between the seats at me. He swung once I blocked and I started swinging. He got out of the passengers side and took off running. Cops eventually came.....
> Now here comes the biggest lessons learned - first I used the uber app to call 911. It stays at the bottom of your screen while you are on the phone with them. Second you can't stop incoming trips.....you can only decline or just ignore not stop them completely during the call. Best part of this is they count against you for upfront info and Uber doesn't care- so all my upfronts are now gone - lesson #2. Second call to support - heavy accent and rooster crowing in the background "well we can't really do anything about that". Next call...on hold for over 38 minutes only to be hung up on. Next call, transferred 2 times but oddly enough their curiosity killed them and just needed to know what happened before going to the next one. I guess that is Ubers version of stopping to see the train wreck.
> Now to get this ****'s info like his name...nothing from Uber because they just simply don't know. Gotta love that from a safety aspect. This was booked through an insurance company or gov't office. They refuse to give up his name because of a potential HIPPA violation (nice to know your life means nothing but a losers name is protected) - lesson #3. Officer called this evening telling me he can't get through any of the above to find anything on this guys name...see below for update.
> ...


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

deyshotbambii said:


> View attachment 653093
> 
> View attachment 653092
> 
> ...


Dude ease up on the screenshots. We get it, you hate Uber and Lyft and think they should be punished for their predatory practices. No one here needs to be convinced of that, we already know all about it.

Welcome to UP


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

deyshotbambii said:


> been here years longer than you
> share before it goes poof or dont
> i dont hate uber i hate labor human trafficking and fraud
> these are crimes against humanity millions of times per day in broad daylight
> ...


Yea, so you joined 2 hours ago... must have been banned or something then? Sock much?

I don't know WTF you're even talking about, try to write coherent sentences?

All that aside, I think the bottom line is that uber doesn't pay enough (in your market) to make it work... so do something else. 

Resolved.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

deyshotbambii said:


> i make $50+ per hour stank u very much in a gig that 96% fails at
> 
> xl only, pocket the toll, and 40 miles to the airport everything else is pretty much illegal and i cancel or ignore cuz i can do math much better skill than checking my spellin n sentance structure on a dying forum that should be a group chat
> 
> ...


so you're making money... good! i am too. similar to what you describe.

this is not a pissing contest. have a great day.


----------



## Prism (Jun 9, 2018)

DeadSquirrel said:


> Well this one is full of lessons learned. Picked the weirdo up from a rehab center (did not know it was a rehab center or I would have declined). Driving him home with his grocery bag full of junk. He started talking a while into the trip - asked me if I was married and I said yes - happily. Mind you I'm almost 60 and the freak is in his 20's. Closer to his home he asked me if I liked flip flop sandles, I asked him why. He then asked me to pull over and show him my feet he said he had a fetish. - He offered to pay also. At this point I was done. I was on a very busy road and started looking for a place to pull over. Mind you during this time he switched seats to the one directly behind me. Weird part was he took the seat belt from the passengers side and hooked it up like someone was sitting there. I still don't understand that. When I realized this has gone from bad to worse I pulled over onto a curb where the bus stops -this took a few minutes to find a safe place (for me not him). When I started to realize earlier I could possibly be in danger I started digging through everything I had in the car quickly for some form of protection - lesson #1. I had nothing. Mentos and a water bottle but I am no Macgyver. Hairspray at this point would have been a God-send.
> I pulled over and he moved to the middle back seat with his junk out while he was taking care of himself. I started screaming at him to get the f out. I pulled out my best crazy Karen nutcase attack. He tried coming between the seats at me. He swung once I blocked and I started swinging. He got out of the passengers side and took off running. Cops eventually came.....
> Now here comes the biggest lessons learned - first I used the uber app to call 911. It stays at the bottom of your screen while you are on the phone with them. Second you can't stop incoming trips.....you can only decline or just ignore not stop them completely during the call. Best part of this is they count against you for upfront info and Uber doesn't care- so all my upfronts are now gone - lesson #2. Second call to support - heavy accent and rooster crowing in the background "well we can't really do anything about that". Next call...on hold for over 38 minutes only to be hung up on. Next call, transferred 2 times but oddly enough their curiosity killed them and just needed to know what happened before going to the next one. I guess that is Ubers version of stopping to see the train wreck.
> Now to get this ****'s info like his name...nothing from Uber because they just simply don't know. Gotta love that from a safety aspect. This was booked through an insurance company or gov't office. They refuse to give up his name because of a potential HIPPA violation (nice to know your life means nothing but a losers name is protected) - lesson #3. Officer called this evening telling me he can't get through any of the above to find anything on this guys name...see below for update.
> ...


I live in new yuck state - just as screwed up as Kalifornia and drive early A.M.. I carry a REALLY SHARP Phillips head screwdriver, which is just a tool to tighten screws until it becomes a weapon. I looked up pepper spray and it is legal here but it can’t be shipped to an address in nys! They actually have people sitting around thinking this stuff up.

Anyway, good luck and I’m glad you weren’t hurt.

Paul


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

deyshotbambii said:


> .60 a mile is a 1971 cab rate pretty much is the pay in ALL markets


It's much better than that where I drive... I wouldn't drive for 60.


----------



## SSpringDriver (Aug 30, 2016)

First, pleased that you got through it ok, praise the Lord! 

Second, Uber doesn't allow a driver to carry protection. As an Uber employee isn't sitting in the car with the driver to provide security, screw that rule. Carry, and know how to use, whatever protection allowed by civil law and that you're comfortable with.

Third, remember that Uber considers itself a technology company, not transportation. And they're using the profits you make for them to develop driverless cars so they can put you out of a job. Uber is not your friend.


----------



## That Guy in Tampa (Jan 16, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> I carry a .380. But not everyone is armed or ever will be armed. But everyone has access to a can of hairspray and/or objects such as screw drivers.


Awkward for a threat seated behind you. I recommend something that can slice into an arm coming over the seat.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

deyshotbambii said:


> just offering .60 is illegal it cant be agreed to, neither do i its disgusting they actually print it on receipt for over half a decade with no jail time


What law (exactly) makes it illegal to offer contract work for any price that you and the contractor agree to? SPECIFICALLY? Oh, none. We're not employees. So hourly wages do not apply. Unless you live in California.

Don't get me wrong, Uber and Lyft pay does suck. And you and I do well because we know how to work the system. But not illegal.


----------



## Masm (9 mo ago)

DeadSquirrel said:


> Well this one is full of lessons learned. Picked the weirdo up from a rehab center (did not know it was a rehab center or I would have declined). Driving him home with his grocery bag full of junk. He started talking a while into the trip - asked me if I was married and I said yes - happily. Mind you I'm almost 60 and the freak is in his 20's. Closer to his home he asked me if I liked flip flop sandles, I asked him why. He then asked me to pull over and show him my feet he said he had a fetish. - He offered to pay also. At this point I was done. I was on a very busy road and started looking for a place to pull over. Mind you during this time he switched seats to the one directly behind me. Weird part was he took the seat belt from the passengers side and hooked it up like someone was sitting there. I still don't understand that. When I realized this has gone from bad to worse I pulled over onto a curb where the bus stops -this took a few minutes to find a safe place (for me not him). When I started to realize earlier I could possibly be in danger I started digging through everything I had in the car quickly for some form of protection - lesson #1. I had nothing. Mentos and a water bottle but I am no Macgyver. Hairspray at this point would have been a God-send.
> I pulled over and he moved to the middle back seat with his junk out while he was taking care of himself. I started screaming at him to get the f out. I pulled out my best crazy Karen nutcase attack. He tried coming between the seats at me. He swung once I blocked and I started swinging. He got out of the passengers side and took off running. Cops eventually came.....
> Now here comes the biggest lessons learned - first I used the uber app to call 911. It stays at the bottom of your screen while you are on the phone with them. Second you can't stop incoming trips.....you can only decline or just ignore not stop them completely during the call. Best part of this is they count against you for upfront info and Uber doesn't care- so all my upfronts are now gone - lesson #2. Second call to support - heavy accent and rooster crowing in the background "well we can't really do anything about that". Next call...on hold for over 38 minutes only to be hung up on. Next call, transferred 2 times but oddly enough their curiosity killed them and just needed to know what happened before going to the next one. I guess that is Ubers version of stopping to see the train wreck.
> Now to get this ****'s info like his name...nothing from Uber because they just simply don't know. Gotta love that from a safety aspect. This was booked through an insurance company or gov't office. They refuse to give up his name because of a potential HIPPA violation (nice to know your life means nothing but a losers name is protected) - lesson #3. Officer called this evening telling me he can't get through any of the above to find anything on this guys name...see below for update.
> ...


Sadly having to agree with all you conclusions. I had a similar situation recently and Uber was absolutely USELESS!!!!!.... eve thought I am a ridiculous "platinum " dumb partner.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SSpringDriver said:


> Uber doesn't allow a driver to carry protection.


Sprout some balls.

I was sitting in my local Elks Club one evening. Had one of those combo tool things on my belt. You know, plyers, screw drivers, all kinds of stuff.
Guy sitting next to me says "You can't have that thing in here."
"What thing"
"That tool thing has a knife on it doesn't it?"
"Yea. A two inch pen knife."
"You can't have that in here."
"Then take it away from me."
Long look. I wait for him to make his move.

He gets up and goes into the office.
A minute later the Grand Pubah comes out and sits next to me on the other side.
I didn't even wait for his line of shit.
"I got two things on me that belong to this organization. A key to the door, and a membership card. If you want them, I'll give them to you right now. If you want anything else, you're going to need more men."

I was assured there was no problem. 
I finished my drink and left. 
Just imagine how he would have felt about the .380 Walther PPKS in my back pocket.

Sprout some balls.
I care as much about what Uber wants as Uber cares what I want.
And, if I have to defend my life with what's in my back pocket, Uber will be the very LEAST of my concerns.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

New2This said:


> 1. Sorry this happened to you. Glad you are around to tell it.
> 
> 2. Apples and Cinnamon Instant Oatmeal. Mix with half the water required. Spread liberally and take pics. The chunks make for nasty chunks in pics. Rohit doesn't pay for smells, he pays for pics. The nastier the more $$$$ you get.


Is there a page 2?


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

Glad your ok . And a tazer needs to be about 10 feet away to work if you shoot the darts so you know . But you can use it hand held to zap him. get it took away from you ! Guns great only if its deadly threats . You would of shot him and been telling a different story locked up . Pepper spray is the winner . Inside the car trapped its time to make a choice . Burt lungs and face from the spray of get punched . I am taking the spray. If possbile get your ass out of the car and use the spray if still required . And stop driving its not worth it with the cost of fuel.
Now i once havd a female sit in the front seat with me . She was NUTS ! She said she wanted to marry me . Then she said she is going to get out her PU.....Y for me !
NO do not do that !!!!! Keep in mind nasty looking girl horrible . What can i do ? Shes going at it looking at my face leaned over face almost touching me and shes moaning .
Me i go to a busy gas station . Get out open her door. I yell everybody come here and look ! People forming around my car she is masterbating ! And wont get out of my car . Well she finally got out of my car yelling screaming . I drove off 100 miles an hour .


----------



## Jarminx (Jul 8, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dude you are overthinking this
> Penises are not generally
> considered to that dangerous
> Your life probably was not in danger
> ...


So taking a swing at this dude is not considered dangerous in your opinion... Are you from the same rehab?


----------



## Jarminx (Jul 8, 2019)

Invest in a stun gun that's on you at all times.. Pepper spray, but that's for if they get out and start attacking from outside, or break your window and try to assault that way. Dash cams that have a more permanent stick on are way way harder to tear off from the windshield.. Also, I have "baby mirrors" attached to the windshield that gives me a clear view behind me and the entire back seat. Everything about my car screams security if they want to try anything. 

Also, sadly Uber won't get names of people unless there's a court order. Same thing if a passenger wants your info, although it's far easier since they have our license plate. 

I also used to work in Loss Prevention long ago.. I learned that, showering someone with "customer service" is the best way to play down a threat. Be as kind as possible, even if you're wondering wtf these people are doing in the back seat. Once you get to your destination, kindly say have a great rest of your day, if they want your phone number, memorize the local police department phone number and give them that as if it's your own. Once they feel like they got something from you, 1 star and drive away. Report the incident to Uber, and be happy you live to see another day. 

Doesn't work for the super crazy, but for most it'll get them out your car so you can go on with your day. The "crazy Karen" approach a lot of times will make the situation far worse.. 👀

-Also, always take photos.. Uber will be far more likely to give you fees if they have tangible proof. Their own jobs don't permit them to just hand out money to drivers and passengers. So if they have a photo, even if it's not a very good photo, they are more likely to give you some sort of compensation.


----------



## DrivinginLA (Sep 10, 2021)

DeadSquirrel said:


> Well this one is full of lessons learned. Picked the weirdo up from a rehab center (did not know it was a rehab center or I would have declined). Driving him home with his grocery bag full of junk. He started talking a while into the trip - asked me if I was married and I said yes - happily. Mind you I'm almost 60 and the freak is in his 20's. Closer to his home he asked me if I liked flip flop sandles, I asked him why. He then asked me to pull over and show him my feet he said he had a fetish. - He offered to pay also. At this point I was done. I was on a very busy road and started looking for a place to pull over. Mind you during this time he switched seats to the one directly behind me. Weird part was he took the seat belt from the passengers side and hooked it up like someone was sitting there. I still don't understand that. When I realized this has gone from bad to worse I pulled over onto a curb where the bus stops -this took a few minutes to find a safe place (for me not him). When I started to realize earlier I could possibly be in danger I started digging through everything I had in the car quickly for some form of protection - lesson #1. I had nothing. Mentos and a water bottle but I am no Macgyver. Hairspray at this point would have been a God-send.
> I pulled over and he moved to the middle back seat with his junk out while he was taking care of himself. I started screaming at him to get the f out. I pulled out my best crazy Karen nutcase attack. He tried coming between the seats at me. He swung once I blocked and I started swinging. He got out of the passengers side and took off running. Cops eventually came.....
> Now here comes the biggest lessons learned - first I used the uber app to call 911. It stays at the bottom of your screen while you are on the phone with them. Second you can't stop incoming trips.....you can only decline or just ignore not stop them completely during the call. Best part of this is they count against you for upfront info and Uber doesn't care- so all my upfronts are now gone - lesson #2. Second call to support - heavy accent and rooster crowing in the background "well we can't really do anything about that". Next call...on hold for over 38 minutes only to be hung up on. Next call, transferred 2 times but oddly enough their curiosity killed them and just needed to know what happened before going to the next one. I guess that is Ubers version of stopping to see the train wreck.
> Now to get this ****'s info like his name...nothing from Uber because they just simply don't know. Gotta love that from a safety aspect. This was booked through an insurance company or gov't office. They refuse to give up his name because of a potential HIPPA violation (nice to know your life means nothing but a losers name is protected) - lesson #3. Officer called this evening telling me he can't get through any of the above to find anything on this guys name...see below for update.
> ...


I'm so sorry this happened to you. As a woman, who only drives the Los Angeles weekend 11pm-5am crowd, I have been very lucky during my 1500 rides. Only one recent weirdo who also sat behind me - I won't let this happen again after reading your story. I have pepper spray, but also considered a stun gun. Uber customer service is useless...I've had to call/chat several times, since January, due to pay discrepancies; they are not local, their English is iffy and they just transfer to another useless/untrained person - I was transferred to 7 people in 50 minutes. I almost lost my mind due to the incompetence. I'm starting a business, so it's been nice to work part-time, and I do enjoy the night scene, but this is only a temporary gig for me as we (the drivers) are at a disadvantage. Also CHECK your promotions/trips/cancellation fees. I didn't check for months and now I catch discrepancies almost weekly. I'm saving everything should I need to take legal action. Good luck to you 🙏


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DrivinginLA said:


> As a woman, who only drives the Los Angeles weekend 11pm-5am crowd, I have been very lucky during my 1500 rides.


Why does your man let you do that?
If you don't have a man, how about your brother? Father?
SOMEBODY needs to be in charge of you.

I would NEVER allow MY female to drive a Uber on Sundays from 8am to noon. 
And you are allowed to do it in the ass hole of the state, all night long?

Phew.


----------



## PoohBear (Oct 13, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Dude you are overthinking this
> Penises are not generally
> considered to that dangerous
> Your life probably was not in danger
> ...



I'm kinda sure the OP is female. Certain hints in the original post.


----------



## PoohBear (Oct 13, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Well, you're too old to die stupid.
> But .... you be you old timer.
> 
> Your heirs will be able to sell your house for more because of the kitchen remodel.
> ...


Your ***hole is showing, buddy!


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

That Guy in Tampa said:


> Awkward for a threat seated behind you. I recommend something that can slice into an arm coming over the seat.


You can carry more than one weapon at a time.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I would NEVER allow MY female to drive a Uber on Sundays from 8am to noon.
> And you are allowed to do it in the ass


You know darned well that she can do whatever she wants.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PoohBear said:


> Your ***hole is showing, buddy!


Which means what?
Make your point or move along.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> You know darned well that she can do whatever she wants.


Yea. Women get these hair brained ideas. And while she CAN do whatever she wants ... somebody needs to step in and adjust her thinking.

There's got to be a man of the house that can rein her in.
She's gonna get hurt.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Penises are not generally
> considered to that dangerous


Well, there was that one who whose presidential term was 2016-20. He was pretty dangerous.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Penises are not generally
> considered to that dangerous


Worst that can happen is "Assault with a Friendly Weapon"


----------



## Devin Nitty (9 mo ago)

Conceal and Carry. Yes, I know it’s against Uber guidelines but so is a lot of stuff that goes on daily. Uber can’t, won’t, doesn’t provide adequate protection for drivers. Not saying that I carry but pop, plop, fizz, fizz… oh what a relief it is.


----------



## ubermikka (May 25, 2021)

Dashcam?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yea. Women get these hair brained ideas. And while she CAN do whatever she wants ... somebody needs to step in and adjust her thinking.


I doubt you would be amazed at all of the stupid things people do, both men and women.

I get a front row seat. My Significant Other is a trial lawyer. Sometimes my reaction is just, "So exactly what was that dumb*** thinking, when they did that?"


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I doubt you would be amazed at all of the stupid things people do, both men and women.
> 
> I get a front row seat. My Significant Other is a trial lawyer. Sometimes my reaction is just, "So exactly what was that dumb*** thinking, when they did that?"


He wouldn't let you drive an Uber all night long in Chicago, or LA, or Seattle ... would he?
I would hope not.

I'd flatten your tires, every night, if I had to.
Burn the car.


----------



## PoohBear (Oct 13, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Which means what?
> Make your point or move along.


Isn't it obvious. Stop acting like a ********!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

PoohBear said:


> Isn't it obvious. Stop acting like a ******!


No, not really.
What does it mean.
You said ...


PoohBear said:


> Your ***hole is showing, buddy!


It seems a long way around the point.
I mean, if you're calling me an ass hole ... that's ok.
Yer not the first.
And, I woudn't necessarily disagree with you.
Some of my best friends would agree with you.
Hell, I put it on my resume.

Or, are you saying I am showing my ass?
I've admitted to that too.
I do it, sometimes. And, I own it when I do.

I'm just asking for clarity.

How am I being an ass hole, in your opinion?
I really wanna know how.
Am I showing my ass?
How am I showing my ass.

And, wtf is a ******?


----------



## PoohBear (Oct 13, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> No, not really.
> What does it mean.
> You said ...
> 
> ...


I tried to type penis head, but with the other word for a penis, but apparently the forum shows it as asterisks. Anyway, you are entitled to state your opinions on this forum. I wasn't stating you were a expletive. I was stating you are acting like a expletive!


----------



## JanetGraceMusic (Oct 18, 2021)

DeadSquirrel said:


> Well this one is full of lessons learned. Picked the weirdo up from a rehab center (did not know it was a rehab center or I would have declined). Driving him home with his grocery bag full of junk. He started talking a while into the trip - asked me if I was married and I said yes - happily. Mind you I'm almost 60 and the freak is in his 20's. Closer to his home he asked me if I liked flip flop sandles, I asked him why. He then asked me to pull over and show him my feet he said he had a fetish. - He offered to pay also. At this point I was done. I was on a very busy road and started looking for a place to pull over. Mind you during this time he switched seats to the one directly behind me. Weird part was he took the seat belt from the passengers side and hooked it up like someone was sitting there. I still don't understand that. When I realized this has gone from bad to worse I pulled over onto a curb where the bus stops -this took a few minutes to find a safe place (for me not him). When I started to realize earlier I could possibly be in danger I started digging through everything I had in the car quickly for some form of protection - lesson #1. I had nothing. Mentos and a water bottle but I am no Macgyver. Hairspray at this point would have been a God-send.
> I pulled over and he moved to the middle back seat with his junk out while he was taking care of himself. I started screaming at him to get the f out. I pulled out my best crazy Karen nutcase attack. He tried coming between the seats at me. He swung once I blocked and I started swinging. He got out of the passengers side and took off running. Cops eventually came.....
> Now here comes the biggest lessons learned - first I used the uber app to call 911. It stays at the bottom of your screen while you are on the phone with them. Second you can't stop incoming trips.....you can only decline or just ignore not stop them completely during the call. Best part of this is they count against you for upfront info and Uber doesn't care- so all my upfronts are now gone - lesson #2. Second call to support - heavy accent and rooster crowing in the background "well we can't really do anything about that". Next call...on hold for over 38 minutes only to be hung up on. Next call, transferred 2 times but oddly enough their curiosity killed them and just needed to know what happened before going to the next one. I guess that is Ubers version of stopping to see the train wreck.
> Now to get this ****'s info like his name...nothing from Uber because they just simply don't know. Gotta love that from a safety aspect. This was booked through an insurance company or gov't office. They refuse to give up his name because of a potential HIPPA violation (nice to know your life means nothing but a losers name is protected) - lesson #3. Officer called this evening telling me he can't get through any of the above to find anything on this guys name...see below for update.
> ...


Hi,
Wow, you had a day, huh?
I've had folks attempt to procreate in my back seat. I didn't even realize it until the toll booth person alerted me. I just turned around and said, that stops now or I stop now and it's snowing and freezing. Choose.
They both apologized and I continued driving them to their individual stops. End of story. 
I had a "Karen":video tape me while she cursed and filmed and promised to go viral, bacause I'd chosen a safe parking spot FOR ME and couldn't move anywhere given the police activity blocking the road ahead, the 2500 people partying in the streets and the two lanes of cars not able to move.
She was pissed that she and her friends had to walk a block to find me and when they found me, The Karen was screaming. I lit a cigarette, blew the smoke in her face, I looked straight at her and she backed away when I said what I said. Yeah, THAT look. I'm 5'6", very slim. My size threatens no one, but when I glared at her n whispered 'step away.from.my.car.right.now.and cancel the trip. She did n she walked away. I then called uber n reported it, followed up with a very strongly worded professional email. They got back to me in hours. I took a month long Uber break. THEY NEED YOU. YOU DON'T NEED THEM. 
In my car, I have a 1/4 inch plexiglass partition which separates me from them and protects me. They come in bullet proof too, fyi. That costs more. They're online n custom cut to your exact cars model. $99. n up.
I NOWu have a triple cam dashcam that records before me, inside and behind me. It's plugged into the OEM port to leave space for the phone charger, tablet, n extra charger for them. 
There is one a $1.00 carpet knife that retracts and releases an extremely sharp razor right next to me on the door pocket. Hidden in plane sight. 
You know what works well and isn't illegal but will save you? 
1. A bottle of alcohol. The kind in the plastic bottle which you can squeeze out quickly, like a ketchup dispenser that shoots out far and fast. There's yr taser, right there. Can't see? Fights over. 
2. Add super hot sauce n soap like dawn, clorox; if you don't mind damaging your interior (and theirs). 
3. Aim for the eyes, face, 4. have 911 on speed dial 5. run like a gazelle 
6. Scream bloody murder. 
7. You WANT to be heard. 8. Leave the car. 
9. Take yr purse and keys. 

I drive day n night and NEVER pull out of my garage without asking my angels n guides to surround me and my car and protect us all, keep us all safe. Works for me. 

I have used the 911 thing when I had an unresponsive passenger in the back. I thought he was sleeping. I didn't know he was o.d.ing in my back seat. The 911 operator was wonderful. PS, he was talking when I finally ended that trip. Ooh, so many stories, but here's the thing, if you're going to drive, DRIVE SMART. Have it So that it works FOR YOU. 
FINALLY, trust your gut, Sister. I'm not afraid of anyone, but many ask if I'm a cop. It's the attitude. No one is going to mess w you if you carry yourself with the dignity you know you deserve. Give it to yourself. Take care of yourself. Don't be anyone's victim. Heck w that. It's not for everyone. I love it, enjoy it. I had a rider GET IN and tell me he thought he was having a heart attack. I said, ok. Strap in. Let's go. I called 911 while I blew every light down the road n told them where I was, what was going on. I requested an escort. 4 seconds later, a cop car turned the corner, cut me off to get in front of me and we peeled ass all the way to the hospital, where there was a stretcher and a doctor waiting. Boom. I do this to be of service. It's not about the money or the tips. I'm a private citizen providing a service in my personal vehicle. Bring decorum or call another driver.
I wish you all the best.


----------



## Uberedout (Jan 1, 2020)

DeadSquirrel said:


> ...and the best one.... getting his "mess" cleaned up out of my car. 100 degrees out, windows up, talking with the police and waiting for them - total about 2 hours the mess was dried. Not exactly picture worthy - use your imagination.


Why didnt you just jizz in the back seat yourself then send the picture in? would be a great story to tell for years. then while youre doing it you know that youre sending a picture of your “work” in to Uber. i must say though, what kind of animal jacks off in the uber ride?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberedout said:


> that youre sending a picture of your “work” in to Uber. i must say though, what kind of animal jacks off in the uber ride?


Oh. There's LOT of 'animals' that would do that.
Some, right here on these forums.

For example: Anyone that would support teaching first graders sex, in schools ... would go for that. That's a big thing, right here on these forums.
And there's people here who support and encourage and defend that kind of .. animal.

It's not uncommon any more.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

@Delsan19
I got an angry emoticon from you on my post above, #62.
What's up with that?
I have feelings too .. ya know.

Would YOU let YOUR female do this work under these conditions?
Would you?


----------



## Uberedout (Jan 1, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Oh. There's LOT of 'animals' that would do that.
> Some, right here on these forums.
> 
> For example: Anyone that would support teaching first graders sex, in schools ... would go for that. That's a big thing, right here on these forums.
> ...


 that is nowhere close to being similar. i wouldn’t support that policy but its not an aberration-masturbating in a 60 year old man’s uber is.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberedout said:


> its not an aberration-masturbating in a 60 year old man’s uber


It's not?
LoL
wow
Ok buddy.
Perfectly normal.

smh


----------



## Uberedout (Jan 1, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> It's not?
> LoL
> wow
> Ok buddy.
> ...


All I said was that I don’t think it’s really in the same ballpark.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> For example: Anyone that would support teaching first graders sex, in schools ... would go for that.


As opposed to prohibiting teenagers from learning about how sex works, when they're in high school, right?

Because their parents are actually really going to tell them that stuff. Oh yeah, really they would. /s


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> As opposed to prohibiting teenagers from learning about how sex works, when they're in high school, right?
> 
> Because their parents are actually really going to tell them that stuff. Oh yeah, really they would. /s


No. Hell no Christine.
High schoolers are gonna learn about it the same way WE DID.
In the back seat of their folks station wagon, at the drive in.
No? Ok. That can be updated. A PT Cruiser. No?

Point is. A teenager is SUPPOSED to learn about sex. 
They are young adults. With raging hormones and stuff. Nature intended it to be that way.

You don't really believe that a first grader should be 'taught' sex ... do you?
Seriously now ... do you believe that a ten year old should have to figure out sex?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

1. I am truly sorry you had this bad experience and no I am not running the Uber line at you but truly I am sorry this happened.

2. If this happens again ( I hope it doesn’t ) make sure you have a dash cam to record the entire incident and send it to Uber with a note to them saying it is also been given to the local authorities and news outlets!

3. Do not ever confront or scream at the person and the reason why is they will surly attack back.

Pull into a gas station ASAP and claim you are having issues with your vehicle and go inside and call 911 from there and notify the attendant what is going on so they can call the police.

4. If unable to get to a Service Station then stop in the middle of the street with flashers on and tell the ride there is an issue with your car and you need to call for service and exit the vehicle immediately if possible.

5. If being attack while driving ( this is what I would do but it may not be legal at all ) run the car into a curb or ditch so you can escape if possible!

6. Never expect Uber to help and you must help yourself!

I had a woman go psycho over a McDonald’s order and the only reason why I was transferred to a live person in the States is because the psycho was threatening the phone support in the Philippines, so do not expect them to care or even pay because they feel you are expendable in their eyes.

Final Comment:

As a driver I look like a uglier version of Bruce Willis and funny part is my actual name is Bruce but not Willis.

I have had a few customers since taking X rides that made me uncomfortable but knock on wood nothing has happened so far…

I know the H-Town region well enough to know where the issues will be so I stay away as much as possible but you never know in life…

You being female the risk is higher and no amount of training will get you ready for the lunatics of the world…

So please stay safe and carry two phones with you because you may not have time to snatch you work phone so have a burner phone with you so you can call on or even record on!


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> No. Hell no Christine.
> High schoolers are gonna learn about it the same way WE DID.
> In the back seat of their folks station wagon, at the drive in.
> No? Ok. That can be updated. A PT Cruiser. No?
> ...


I learned about sex and what not back when I was five because I lived with freaks in the 1970’s that were into free love baby…

I swear that ruined my sex life completely especially when they were the size of elephants and doing it everywhere…

As for kids at that age being taught, well no they shouldn’t learn it until their first year in High School but I am old fashion even after you learn how I was raised…

Damn free love era messed me up badly!!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> High schoolers are gonna learn about it the same way WE DID.
> In the back seat of their folks station


Once upon a time, I fantasized about getting intimate in the back seat of a co-worker's Firebird. If I remember correctly, it was the Formula model, not a Trans-Am. Either way, I'm sure it would have been terribly inconvenient in terms of available space.



UberBastid said:


> You don't really believe that a first grader should be 'taught' sex ... do you?
> Seriously now ... do you believe that a ten year old should have to figure out sex?


Getting serious now, I believe that children should be taught *age-appropriate* things about how their anatomy works, including giving them appropriate answers to questions that they ask, like "Where do babies come from?"

Both extremes of the political spectrum play bulls**t games when it comes to children and sexuality. On the extreme right side, there's a demand not to tell kids it's okay to have two moms. On the extreme left side, there's fear-mongering about child brides and statory rape.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Getting serious now, I believe that children should be taught *age-appropriate* things about how their anatomy works, including giving them appropriate answers to questions that they ask, like "Where do babies come from?"


I agree. And their questions should always be answered honestly and frankly. I have no problem with that. At the first grade age the question of 'where do babies come from' is easily answered with, "Babies happen when two people fall in love and decide to start a family." Then give him a ham sandwich and tell him to to 'go play'. 
Easy.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Once upon a time, I fantasized about getting intimate in the back seat of a co-worker's Firebird. If I remember correctly, it was the Formula model, not a Trans-Am. Either way, I'm sure it would have been terribly inconvenient in terms of available space.


I used to have a '64 VW bug. 
The factory sun roof made for a lot more possibilities.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> I used to have a '64 VW bug.
> The factory sun roof made for a lot more possibilities.


I'm tall. If I were to stand up in one of those, I think my butt would be above the roof. LOL


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm tall. If I were to stand up in one of those, I think my butt would be above the roof. LOL


I love it when you talk dirty.


----------



## ReneeMcK (Aug 26, 2021)

DeadSquirrel said:


> Well this one is full of lessons learned. Picked the weirdo up from a rehab center (did not know it was a rehab center or I would have declined). Driving him home with his grocery bag full of junk. He started talking a while into the trip - asked me if I was married and I said yes - happily. Mind you I'm almost 60 and the freak is in his 20's. Closer to his home he asked me if I liked flip flop sandles, I asked him why. He then asked me to pull over and show him my feet he said he had a fetish. - He offered to pay also. At this point I was done. I was on a very busy road and started looking for a place to pull over. Mind you during this time he switched seats to the one directly behind me. Weird part was he took the seat belt from the passengers side and hooked it up like someone was sitting there. I still don't understand that. When I realized this has gone from bad to worse I pulled over onto a curb where the bus stops -this took a few minutes to find a safe place (for me not him). When I started to realize earlier I could possibly be in danger I started digging through everything I had in the car quickly for some form of protection - lesson #1. I had nothing. Mentos and a water bottle but I am no Macgyver. Hairspray at this point would have been a God-send.
> I pulled over and he moved to the middle back seat with his junk out while he was taking care of himself. I started screaming at him to get the f out. I pulled out my best crazy Karen nutcase attack. He tried coming between the seats at me. He swung once I blocked and I started swinging. He got out of the passengers side and took off running. Cops eventually came.....
> Now here comes the biggest lessons learned - first I used the uber app to call 911. It stays at the bottom of your screen while you are on the phone with them. Second you can't stop incoming trips.....you can only decline or just ignore not stop them completely during the call. Best part of this is they count against you for upfront info and Uber doesn't care- so all my upfronts are now gone - lesson #2. Second call to support - heavy accent and rooster crowing in the background "well we can't really do anything about that". Next call...on hold for over 38 minutes only to be hung up on. Next call, transferred 2 times but oddly enough their curiosity killed them and just needed to know what happened before going to the next one. I guess that is Ubers version of stopping to see the train wreck.
> Now to get this ****'s info like his name...nothing from Uber because they just simply don't know. Gotta love that from a safety aspect. This was booked through an insurance company or gov't office. They refuse to give up his name because of a potential HIPPA violation (nice to know your life means nothing but a losers name is protected) - lesson #3. Officer called this evening telling me he can't get through any of the above to find anything on this guys name...see below for update.
> ...


----------



## ReneeMcK (Aug 26, 2021)

Wow this is insane! So don’t expect much for the cleaning. I have a couple guys in my car who spilled gas in my trunk. Had to stop driving because of the smell and it cost me $50 to get it cleaned. It took forever to get rid of the smell. They only gave me $40 and it took almost 2 months and 3 requests to get that! Sorry for what you went through! Sucks!


----------



## Brookey1980 (Dec 21, 2017)

There is a _no spray back_ Pepper Spray Gun by KIMBALL. It also boasts to be able to spray someone (with precision) AND, at close range. So this is perfect for Drivers! I had one (with 2 loaded chambers) ready to go in case of an emergency.

~but while getting Gas one night~ I decided to unload Both of them on some punk teenagers who, as I was pumping gas, they threw food! (on-My-clean-Car?!) as they were s l o w l y driving by. 

Hah. ;] I got my KIMBALL Pepper Spray Gun out ---and taught them _a needed Lesson!_ 

All their windows were down, ---and when-they-saw-me! coming after them WITH WHAT APPEARED TO-THEM -TO BE A GUN! ;] They began to-scream in-fear [REALITY CHECK! -->ON THEM!] ~As I unloaded both of my saved chambers of PepperSpray into their open car windows! Haaahh~ Lesson Learned!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Brookey1980 said:


> There is a _no spray back_ Pepper Spray Gun by KIMBALL. It also boasts to be able to spray someone (with precision) AND, at close range. So this is perfect for Drivers! I had one (with 2 loaded chambers) ready to go in case of an emergency.
> 
> ~but while getting Gas one night~ I decided to unload Both of them on some punk teenagers who, as I was pumping gas, they threw food! (on-My-clean-Car?!) as they were s l o w l y driving by.
> 
> ...


As much as I laughed...
This is not a laughing matter.


You discharged a less than lethal weapon against some kids commiting a misdemenor.


Additionally, if the pepper gun resembles a weapon that could be considered a crime refered to as "brandishing". Or possibly brandishing a replica, which in California, it turns out is it's own specific crime.

*Penal Code 417.4 PC* makes it a crime to *draw or brandish an imitation firearm* in a threatening manner, such that it places others in fear. A conviction is a misdemeanor punishable by a minimum of *30 days* and up to 6 months in jail.

and imitation fire arm is usually defined with "Looks like a duck" test. Does it look like a duck? Then it's an imitation duck.


If you caused damage to their vehicle, easy if you damaged the paint, stained the seats, ect, it falls under the catagory of criminal mischief and or vandalism. (in california it's malicious mischief.


*TITLE 14. MALICIOUS MISCHIEF [594 - 625c]*
_ ( Title 14 enacted 1872. )_

*594. *
(a) Every person who maliciously commits any of the following acts with respect to any real or personal property not his or her own, in cases other than those specified by state law, is guilty of vandalism:
(1) Defaces with graffiti or other inscribed material.
(2) Damages.
(3) Destroys.
Whenever a person violates this subdivision with respect to real property, vehicles, signs, fixtures, furnishings, or property belonging to any public entity, as defined by Section 811.2 of the Government Code, or the federal government, it shall be a permissive inference that the person neither owned the property nor had the permission of the owner to deface, damage, or destroy the property.
(b) (1) If the amount of defacement, damage, or destruction is *four hundred dollars ($400) or more*, vandalism is punishable by imprisonment pursuant to subdivision (h) of Section 1170 or in a county jail not exceeding one year, or by a fine of not more than ten thousand dollars ($10,000), or if the amount of defacement, damage, or destruction is ten thousand dollars ($10,000) or more, by a fine of not more than fifty thousand dollars ($50,000), or by both that fine and imprisonment.

More good news is that if the damage exceeds $400 it's a appears to be a felony.



So please, for the love of god don't do that.

You also could have just gotten smoked if those idiots had been armed.


Unfortunatly this falls under the catagory of shit you just have to live with.



With my luck i'd punch a hole in some specialtiy Ricer seat cover and cause $290 in damage, and $150 in damage to a dudes shirt/pants and have it hit felony level.


Guns and even less than lethals shouldn't be drawn for misdemenor bullshit like this.

It can escalate a minor situation and open you up to a huge shlew of legal problems, especially if you live in a socialist hell hole like commifornia.


when I would draw a LETHAL weapon,

1. Physical altercation with more than 1 person.
2. Physical altercation with 1 person whom appears to have a physical advantage in mellee combat.
3. A really pissed off really big dog or a wild boar are coming right for me.
4. someone is brandishing a deadly weapon in a threatening manner.
5. Any robbery/attempted robbery.

When I would draw a less lethal weapon
1. Physical altercation with anyone
2. An angry dog of reasonable size
3. Theft of my property (pick pocketing snatch and grab, no violent ect) that exceeds felony limits. ($750 or more) {this is not an arbitraty limit, exceeding $750 in my state makes it a felony and it is legal to perform a citizens arrest} (It does not have to be worth $750 I just have to reasonably beleive the property to be worth $750. Iphone for example.. if it depreciates to $739 but I thought it was worth $1,000 it would be a legal citizens arrest.

When I would use neither but still resort to physical force for self defense
1. Physical altercation with 1 individual
2. Attempted theft (including snatch and grab pick pocketing, ect) without a weapon involved and property that does not reach a felony level. (less than $750) {no citizens arrest permitted, therfore an ass kicking is in order}

When I would do neither
1. Any misdemenor bullshit not involving violence. This includes every single time a passenger has failed to pay their cab fare.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> As much as I laughed...
> This is not a laughing matter.
> 
> 
> ...


While all of that may be true, keep in mind that California is not enforcing laws any more.
Criminals go free every day - even felony charges.
That goes both directions.

If the cops won't arrest for those kids crimes, then they won't arrest for OP's crimes
It IS anarchy out there.
The government is encouraging 'self defense' actions and the immediate dispensation of street justice. They stand by and watch.

In Cali - what OP did is entirely legal.
Just ask 90% of the DA's here.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> While all of that may be true, keep in mind that California is not enforcing laws any more.


Apparently that's also true in the District of Columbia. Considering that only a small fraction of the people who invaded the White House in January 2020 have been charged, let alone sentenced to prison time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Apparently that's also true in the District of Columbia. Considering that only a small fraction of the people who invaded the White House in January 2020 have been charged, let alone sentenced to prison time.


That's right.
New York City ... same thing.
Portland.

All over.

Anarchy.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> While all of that may be true, keep in mind that California is not enforcing laws any more.
> Criminals go free every day - even felony charges.
> That goes both directions.
> 
> ...


If no one died they don’t care, as I learned from my assault and attempted carjacking. Basically my jaw must have been fractured (still pain to this day) but the cops and Uber’s lawyers kept telling me “so you feel fine right?” just covering their ass.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Christ...

What the hell kind of ****ed over distopian nightmare the rest of the country is.

And i'm not even in unicorn land right either, i'm in the florida.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Christ...
> 
> What the hell kind of ****ed over distopian nightmare the rest of the country is.
> 
> And i'm not even in unicorn land right either, i'm in the florida.


this is nuthin.
It's gonna get worse.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

And people wonder why some of us insist on carrying guns.


----------



## yeshua.vasily (7 mo ago)

DeadSquirrel said:


> Deleted


You're at a massive disadvantage when you're driving a stranger sitting behind you.





Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------

